# Backed into a corner here.



## dcruz1969 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello all, Im a 49 year old Hispanic man. This is my second marriage. I love her and I know that she loves me. We both work at the same company and commute to and from everyday. She is 35 and gorgeous. Im in a bind right now and desperately in need of some help/advice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What's the bind that you are in?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

dcruz1969 said:


> Hello all, Im a 49 year old Hispanic man. This is my second marriage. I love her and I know that she loves me. We both work at the same company and commute to and from everyday. She is 35 and gorgeous. Im in a bind right now and desperately in need of some help/advice.


*Here at TAM, we are here to help, so please feel free to tell us exactly what your problem area is!

Welcome to the TAM Family! Hope that we can offer you some viable help and counsel!*


----------

